

Ask HN: What's the best service for phone number verification? - akhilcacharya

Considering writing an app with phone number login using a verification system - I was considering rolling my own using Twilio (asking the user to call a number and add a code or get an SMS and enter a code), but I was wondering if there are any better solutions that work OOTB.
======
rcdexta
For a mobile app, I developed recently, I tried the following services:

[https://www.nexmo.com/product/verify/](https://www.nexmo.com/product/verify/)
[https://getprove.com/](https://getprove.com/)

In terms of ease of use and reliability, I preferred Nexmo. But however, I
faced issues sending sms to VOIP numbers with Nexmo.

I ended up using Twilio and Parse (it was the backend anyway) to get a
verification service running. You can use this
[http://shamadeh.com/blog/web/mobile/twilio/parse/2014/07/31/...](http://shamadeh.com/blog/web/mobile/twilio/parse/2014/07/31/VerifyPhoneNumbersTwilioAndParse.html)
as a starting point!

~~~
Danilka
Here is a link to Twilio Lookup
[https://www.twilio.com/lookup](https://www.twilio.com/lookup)

~~~
rcdexta
Twilio lookup gets you details about the carrier and whether it is voice/sms
enabled. Basically used to validate if you have number that enables
communication. This service is not the same as the verification API the OP is
talking about!

------
alex_sf
Twilio has a product specifically for the 'get a code via SMS and verify it'
use case: [https://www.twilio.com/authy](https://www.twilio.com/authy)

